# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Hello out there?

## Greg Hatcher

Since I write for the blog I felt like I should post something. 

So, uh... welcome to Forums Day One, I guess. Again. I've seen CBR forum wipes before and they usually work out okay. If you're reading this, I hope you'll hang around and help make the place a pleasant online hangout. 

Your turn. So what brings you here?

----------


## Stony

> Since I write for the blog I felt like I should post something. 
> 
> So, uh... welcome to Forums Day One, I guess. Again. I've seen CBR forum wipes before and they usually work out okay. If you're reading this, I hope you'll hang around and help make the place a pleasant online hangout. 
> 
> Your turn. So what brings you here?


Rubbernecking, seeing how the changes go

How are you?

----------


## Greg Hatcher

Truthfully? Pretty good. Kind of liking the changes for the most part, though I am wondering why Classics took a hit when there was NEVER trouble there. But overall I think it was past due. Saw lots of old familiar faces-- besides me-- coming back to check it out which really is cheering. Delighted to see Jonah finally lay down the law.

----------


## lostphrack

I'm Ken and I write the Manga in Minutes column for the blog! Figured I'd swing by a take a looksee. Hihi!

----------


## Greg Hatcher

Hey Ken! I like your column; I always read everyone's stuff but I am often lax in commenting, especially in an area where I am ignorant. But it's nice to have a regular manga thing on the blog again.

----------


## lostphrack

Thanks! I try to keep up with everyone's stuff but don't comment much either. Plus there's a lot of it! The Signal Boost from sunday was good and well deserved as well.  :Smile:

----------


## Zeb

I've followed CBR as a lurker for ages, but left the forums long ago due to the environment. Not at all pleasant back then.

When I saw Jonah's post I figured it was time to give the forums another go.  :Smile:

----------


## KeenerED

Posted on the forums before, and coming back.  I'm glad they cleaned it up...if for no other reason I don't have to dig through 10 pages to get to discussion I was having before  :Big Grin: .  
I also write some of the Lore & Legends sections in the back of the issues of Mice Templar.  Nothing online though.

----------


## Greg Hatcher

> I've followed CBR as a lurker for ages, but left the forums long ago due to the environment. Not at all pleasant back then.
> 
> When I saw Jonah's post I figured it was time to give the forums another go.


This has been a recurring theme here and even more telling, on off-site places like Facebook. Lots of us that gave up are poking our heads back in. To me that more than makes up for losing whatever content was on the old boards. 

Classics found themselves a nice new pad, too, so it all seems to be working out.

----------


## KeenerED

Well that didn't take long.  SPAM monster is active as noted in the new thread that just got started in this forum.

----------


## J'onn J'onzz

I had an account on the old forum but haven't posted much in recent years. I've been a fan of CSBG for about 8 or 9 years--especially Comic Book Urban Legends Revealed.

----------


## hondobrode

Fan here to. Long time poster.

----------


## galaxygnome

> I've followed CBR as a lurker for ages, but left the forums long ago due to the environment. Not at all pleasant back then.
> 
> When I saw Jonah's post I figured it was time to give the forums another go.


I've read the articles for ages but feared what I might see in the forums... So I guess I'm in the same boat.  :Smile:

----------


## Sean McFarland

I poked around a little on the old forums, but didn't really post much in the way of anything. I'm a regular contributor to the Line it is Drawn and lurk about on just about everything else.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Primetime Harder

> ...left the forums long ago due to the environment. Not at all pleasant back then.


Same here. Decided to re-register and poke my head back in after hearing about the recent shenanigans, and just...wow.

----------


## lostphrack

Howdy new people! Hope the forum reboot makes it a bit more welcoming and that you stick around. At the very least I hope you'll continue read CSBG, regardless.  :Smile:

----------


## Omar Karindu

Was it something I said?

----------


## Chris Lang

> Was it something I said?


You'll be happy to hear that I saved your thread about what's wrong with Civil War, even though I think you gave it the wrong title. Unicorns don't have wings. It's pegasuses or pegasui that have wings. Alicorns, meanwhile, have both a horn and wings.

But no, I don't think it's anything you said. You strike me as too intelligent to be involved in the insane levels of idiocy that was the last straw for Jonah.

----------


## Muad'Dib

I'm another Loooong time reader of CSBG and CBR but never came this way due to what i had heard about the discourse levels, but Jonah's announcement enticed me to take a chance.

----------


## Neil Kapit

Well, I'm glad to see so many people here. I hope that the CBR Forum Reset reminds more people to post on the CSBG forum.

----------


## Greg Hatcher

> Well, I'm glad to see so many people here. I hope that the CBR Forum Reset reminds more people to post on the CSBG forum.


Well, it reminded ME, anyway. I forget we have one, I usually just talk to folks in the blog comments. I only checked in here once every six months or so, but I'm going to try and do better about it.

----------


## Neil Kapit

> Well, it reminded ME, anyway. I forget we have one, I usually just talk to folks in the blog comments. I only checked in here once every six months or so, but I'm going to try and do better about it.


"Do or do not, there is not try"  :Wink:

----------


## Greg Hatcher

> "Do or do not, there is not try"


A Yoda scolding on May 4th. I'm going to go ahead and call this my celebration of Star Wars Day 2014.

----------


## Jack Tango

I stuck around...but it's not like I posted much anymore to begin with. Maybe that'll change.

----------


## Godzylla

> I've followed CBR as a lurker for ages, but left the forums long ago due to the environment. Not at all pleasant back then.
> 
> When I saw Jonah's post I figured it was time to give the forums another go.


Ditto! I've commented on occasional forums, but most of my activity has been in the columns' comments sections.

----------


## Motown Rage

I work midnights so it helps pass the time, plus I used to post on Marvel, a group of us broke off and have our own forum for a few years. I miss the camaraderie, we all kinda went off and got busy with our lives, so I thought why not give this place a try

----------


## buttler

I hardly ever posted here except on Gail's board way back when it was still active, so I completely missed all the drama.  And that's just as well; I like to miss drama. But I comment on CSBG proper all the freaking time, so I thought I'd poke my nose in and see what's what.

----------

